

Big Company Inertia - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2011/06/big-company-inertia.html

======
jacques_chester
The best idea I've seen to beat big-company inertia is the approach _The
Atlantic_ took.

"If I was a startup aiming to replace _The Atlantic_ , how would I go about
it?"

This thought experiment is then used to guide future planning.

